# Request:  Reconsider naming convention for boards under "Timeshare Resort Regions"?



## rhonda (Nov 12, 2015)

Could the powers-that-be please consider adjusting two boards located under the heading  "Timeshare Resort Regions"?

Most of the boards under that heading are listed with their Region as the leading word/term.  Both Canada and Mexico are different -- with their Region as the last key word.  The difference makes skimming through board names more difficult. 

Could these two boards be brought into alignment with the predominant naming convention?
Thx!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 12, 2015)

Makes sense to me.  Done.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you! 

Ah, hmm ... so sorry ... now I'm just being annoying ... but what about Florida and Hawaii?  Shouldn't they be:
* US - Florida _and_
* US - Hawaii

So sorry .... so sorry ... I know ... I'll try to crawl back into my shell and be quiet.  Thx


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2015)

not sure there are any other Timeshare vacation locations in the world named florida or hawaii other than those in the US =)


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2015)

Much better. We had asked about it back in March but nothing happened. I suppose it is better late than never


----------



## decadude (Dec 7, 2015)

seems like a good idea


----------

